# Eventing Diary- Elphie and Natalie



## Defying Gravity (Apr 11, 2016)

I wanted to start a little journal of everything Elphie and I are doing. We're headed for our first event of 2016 in less than a week! So the plan is to journal about events, lessons and rides, and any other interesting developments on here, both for my own sake and anyone who wants to follow! 
I bought Elphie last October, so I've had her for seven months now. She's a 6 year old Hanoverian/Thoroughbred, 16hh. We're going pre-training eventing (slightly harder than American Novice, 3'2) and the plan is to move up to training level this summer (3'6 in Canada). She's an amazing mare, so talented and wonderful. Cross country is definitely her strongest phase. Our main training focuses are staying round and soft during dressage, she loves to come off the bridle and flip her head around, and staying balanced and rhythmic while jumping but particularly in stadium, since when I don't do my part, she gets flat very easily, and takes rails all over  
I hope you enjoy following our journey, and follow us on YouTube as well- Red Mare Eventing.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Best of luck. That first pic looks like it's out by Cochrane? Beautiful scenery!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

